# Series 2 tcd140060 help, PLEASE!



## mcf3782 (May 2, 2010)

I pray some patient, knowledgeable soul(s) will take pity on me and help.

What I have:

A stand-alone Series 2 TiVo, model TCD140060; lifetime subscription.
An "Airlink 101 USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapter", hardwired USB ethernet adapter.
Software version as displayed by TiVo: 9.32b-01-2-140
Instant Cake ISO from dvrupgrade.com
Universal Boot ISO, also from dvrupgrade.com

As it sits right now, the box boots. It can connect to TiVo and download guide data. So it's fully functional, at least as a stock TiVo.


What I want to do:

Have shell (telnet and/or ssh, I don't care which at this point) access.
Be able to run tivoweb or some such web-interface to the box.
Run the most "current" TiVo software possible, that still allows for shell and
web access. 

For about a month now, I've been googling, reading guides/forum threads, etc. I think I'm more confused now than when I started.

A lot of what I've read, seems to reference Tivo software by versions numbers formatted completely different from what my box displays on screen. How do I match '9.3.2b-01-2-140' to the what the various guides and forum threads use?

While looking at the utilities on the Universal Boot CD, I found the "tpip" program. I used "tpip -o original-kernel /dev/hdb" to read the kernel off my TiVo hard drive; then did a "strings original-kernel |grep Linux" and got:

Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 mon march 23 10:43:17 PDT 2009". 

I bought the 'Universal Boot CD', because a number of guides and posts suggested it as being useful for doing a "killhdinitrd" for my box; which sounds like what I need to do. So far, no luck. 

I would really like this to work, by some means. Figuring it out and understanding the process - awesome! I love learning stuff. But I'm now at the stage of being OK too with just using a backup of someone's box that's already working like I want mine to work and restoring that backup to my box as well if that's just plain a simpler way for someone to help.

Any specific info anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated. If there's more info you need that I've not provided, please let me know.

Much thanks!!


----------



## mcf3782 (May 2, 2010)

I thought I'd post some more information by way of a few pictures of what I see.

Still trying to figure out how to get a killhdinitrc done to this box; but can't figure out how to match what I see as software versions to my choices of software versions/kernels on the various boot CD images.

The attached images are my System Information screen, a successful 'test connection' screen, my network settings screen (I guess as proof that I'm using the ethernet adapter and not the phone line), and finally the USB network adapter that I'm using.

Does this additional information help? Someone's gotta know how to do this and be able to point me to suggestions for what I might be doing wrong.


----------



## mcf3782 (May 2, 2010)

and here's the 4th image..


----------

